# Banner Ads...



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 14, 2007)

Seems the banner ads at the bottom of the page are violating the no-politics rule.  The one I just saw was from McCain for President.  Any way to filter those out?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe this should be shifted to the META forum ... any friendly mods out there?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 14, 2007)

Didn't we have a similar discussion recently over a religious banner ad?

If it weren't so political it would be fun to see if there are certain keywords in threads that trigger the ad to appear.


----------



## Solnath (Jun 14, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Seems the banner ads at the bottom of the page are violating the no-politics rule.  The one I just saw was from McCain for President.  Any way to filter those out?




You think that's bad, I'm getting an ad for a 3D chatting program all the time. Want to trade?


----------

